# S&W Day at my local indoor range (M&P 9/40 range report)



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Sunday was "Smith and Wesson" day at my local indoor range. I ran 50 rounds through both the M&P .40 and 9mm. I was on the fence before but now I am a believer. That was the softest shooting .40 I think I have ever fired in a polymer framed gun. 

At 25' the groups were great in both slow fire and quick. 

The three backstraps were kinda novel (and yes- I tried them all). Oddly enough I did best with the large- and I don't even have large hands.

Oh yeah... I liked the 9mm too.

The downside? Now it looks like the local stores are out of stock.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Be slow and easy and you will not regret the wait. From what I am hearing from my folks down at the range they are one fine gun. These guys are in the know as they deal with a lot of factory reps. Good luck.


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

I just bought the gun and just shot it 1st today, great gun! budsgunshop has them for $399! WOW over $100 less than I paid, ouch, but it is building momentum fast. NIce trigger, light, and feels great in the hand, especially w/ large backstrap..I have long fingers. I think it looks cool too.

Check out http://mp-pistol.com for more info, including my humble beginner review of the gun. BTW I have it in .40


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't give up, I just got a M&P 9 and it it now my favorrite. (I hope my other pistols don't find out)


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

*Just picked it up...*

Alright...

Today I bit the bullet and purchased a M&P 9mm. Why the 9mm over the .40? My wife got a chance to handle it, and likes the recoil of the 9mm over the .40.

I put 100 rounds through it and ripped out the x-ring at 30'. Not too shabby... Made me look like a way better shooter than I really am.

I highly recommend it.


----------

